# MIC CUP 2017



## lvnsocr (Apr 7, 2017)

Good Luck and Safe Travels to our Cal South Teams Albion, Strikers and TFA traveling to the MIC CUP!


----------



## SuperNatural (Apr 7, 2017)

Good luck to TFA! The other 2 are just privileged.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 8, 2017)

Where can I find schedule and results?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 8, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Where can I find schedule and results?


Here you go TB...

http://www.micfootball.com/en/tournament/results.html


----------



## timbuck (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks.  First games are Wednesday of next week.   We have some friends on the Strikers team.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 8, 2017)

What age group are these teams from Cal South?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 8, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> What age group are these teams from Cal South?


Looking at the schedule posted it seems their 05's.


----------



## Frank (Apr 8, 2017)

B2001 AC Brea is on its way. Open with Villareal.


----------



## Goalie1310 (Apr 8, 2017)

Good luck to all of our SOCAL teams. Represent


----------



## Socal United (Apr 8, 2017)

Frank said:


> B2001 AC Brea is on its way. Open with Villareal.


That is a tough way to start.  I remember them a few years back, I thought they were the best team.  They couldn't put one past the the 25 year old in goal from ivory coast.  By far the most developed 12 year old I had ever seen in my life.  Good luck to you guys.


----------



## SuperNatural (Apr 8, 2017)

Socal United said:


> That is a tough way to start.  I remember them a few years back, I thought they were the best team.  They couldn't put one past the the 25 year old in goal from ivory coast.  By far the most developed 12 year old I had ever seen in my life.  Good luck to you guys.


Define developed @12 yr old?


----------



## timbuck (Apr 9, 2017)

Do they have to use fake birth certificates in the Ivory Coast?


----------



## Socal United (Apr 9, 2017)

Socal United said:


> That is a tough way to start.  I remember them a few years back, I thought they were the best team.  They couldn't put one past the the 25 year old in goal from ivory coast.  By far the most developed 12 year old I had ever seen in my life.  Good luck to you guys.





SuperNatural said:


> Define developed @12 yr old?


Look at a pic of LeBron coming out of high school.  That is what a developed 12 year old looks like.  He could stand and hang from the crossbar, play the ball 60-70 yards on a line with either foot, and could throw it to half field.  I remember my son saying to me "you can see his back muscles through his dri fit."


----------



## younothat (Apr 9, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> Define developed @12 yr old?









When you play these international tournaments be prepared for African nation players that appear to be college or pro size but playing u13 or whatever.


----------



## SuperNatural (Apr 9, 2017)

younothat said:


> When you play these international tournaments be prepared for African nation players that appear to be college or pro size but playing u13 or whatever.


Okay the size of a grown man like Barry.

But I see plenty  the size of him here in socal.


----------



## Socal United (Apr 9, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> Okay the size of a grown man like Barry.
> 
> But I see plenty  the size of him here in socal.


The size maybe.  The development no.  This kid looked like he spent every day in the gym and could do things even our big 12 year olds here can't do.  I have been around a long time, these kids are different.  younothat is correct, these kids are different.  I know there are some on hear from a few years back that remember him.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Apr 9, 2017)

How do American teams qualify for MIC Cup?


----------



## Frank (Apr 10, 2017)

It's an apply and acceptance model. Adidas approached us about going as we are an Adidas club in the Generations program.


----------



## ITSAGAME (Apr 12, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> How do American teams qualify for MIC Cup?


Some information HERE about it, but basically what frank said.


----------



## cookiesncream (Apr 12, 2017)

Today's Results.

http://www.micfootball.com/en/tournament/results.html?accio=1&cat=d


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Apr 12, 2017)

cookiesncream said:


> Today's Results.http://www.micfootball.com/en/tournament/results.html?accio=1&cat=d


Looks like the MLS academies finally got their butts in gear and started putting up results on the last day against the non-MLS clubs.


----------



## jdiaz (Apr 12, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Looks like the MLS academies finally got their butts in gear and started putting up results on the last day against the non-MLS clubs.


????


----------



## Dominic (Apr 12, 2017)

Strikers FC tied, TFA won, and the other two teams lost.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Apr 12, 2017)

jdiaz said:


> ????


Sorry, got this confused with Generation Adidas Cup going on right now .


----------



## timbuck (Apr 13, 2017)

Wow, some lopsided scores through 2 games.


----------



## Dominic (Apr 13, 2017)

TFA and Strikers are doing well. A few years ago you could watch these games live.


----------



## Frank (Apr 13, 2017)

AC Brea B2001  in to the playoffs and face Manchester United next


----------



## Socal United (Apr 13, 2017)

Frank said:


> AC Brea B2001  in to the playoffs and face Manchester United next


Good luck.  That is who knocked us out a few years back.  1-0 with a late goal, they were underwhelming to say the least.  I hope you get through and get one of the African teams or the La Liga teams.


----------



## Frank (Apr 14, 2017)

Socal United said:


> Good luck.  That is who knocked us out a few years back.  1-0 with a late goal, they were underwhelming to say the least.  I hope you get through and get one of the African teams or the La Liga teams.


Lost 3-1. 2-1 most of the game until a late concession when we were pushing up. Yes, not as good as expected. Villarreal was unbelievably good.


----------



## GKDad65 (Apr 14, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> How do American teams qualify for MIC Cup?


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Dominic (Apr 14, 2017)

US Club Soccer ID2 team is the only US team in the Quarters. Is that a SoCal team? 2003
http://www.micfootball.com/en/tournament/results.html?accio=2&cat=c


----------



## Dominic (Apr 14, 2017)

http://usclubsoccer.org/2017/04/13/video-2017-id2-national-selection-international-tour-underway-id2-squad-wins-first-two-mic-matches/


----------

